# Master is my fluid trainer bike....



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

In an effort to create some activity in the colnago forum.......

How many folks use their colnago's in trainers in winter time?


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I do not because I do not have a trainer. When it snows and the snow melts I wait for a rain storm to wash the salt of the rode. Then I will ride no matter the temp. Colnago forum has been sleepy for a while. Even the pro peloton has no Colnago Team right now. I am a little disappointed hopefully Colnago will sponsor a new Pro Level Team soon. I can not recall but when Monistar switched bikes from Canyon to Pina I was hoping Colnago was the bike they were gong to use but Pina was it. Would have been a great team that would have given Colnago some results but I am sure money had something to do with it. Colnago is to small to compete with these other bike brands who sell amount more bikes and have way more money to spend on sponsorship. My take.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks like a lot of sunshine outside your window!

I don't use a trainer much, but when I do, I use an aluminum bike. Make sure you drape the bike to keep sweat off. I have seen many ruined steel bikes on eBay with big rust divots on the bottom side of the top tube.


----------

